# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  JfR artwork 3d printing

## yoorart

Mixed media, canvas , using 3d print. 

"Matiéres" is a series about particules and a poetic view of quantic sciences.
For me 3d printing in art is a new technique for creating forms and a revolution
in sculpture art process.  http://www.yoorart.com/mat3D.php



Work in progress ....

----------

